# She said it...



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

...sitting tonight enjoying a smooth bowl of House of Windsor Revelation in my Calabash my wife, my beloved pipe smoke loving wife, said those most dreaded of words..."Don't you think you have too many pipes?"

My blood ran cold...I puffed as I contemplated my response...as it could hold the fate of many meerschaum and briar friends at stake.

"I like to think I am just one more pipe short of enough!" I cleverly retorted. I thought of the two custom designed wall mounted cases in my den/office...and all the homeless pipes in shelves, drawers, table racks, and a few stuffed into potted plants.

"Honey, I never say anything about your smoking...but your pipes are creeping all over the house."

"What would you suggest?" I asked, knowing the answer.

"Clean House!"

"WHAT?!"

"You have God knows how many, you have some I know you have smoked once or twice and then never touched...you need to cull the herd!"

***

So I am sitting here tonight, and I will tell you, I am honestly embarrassed to tell you how many pipes I own...so I won't. Needless to say, until I counted them I never realized how many. But we are talking about decades worth of "A pipe here and a pipe there" along with inheriting a few uncles worth, gifts from friends and family, and that lot when the tobacconist went out of business.

I have bought a lot of pipes from Ebay, but I've never sold one before in my life. I guess it is time to learn!

I just hope she doesn't notice the new Altinok pipe I ordered this morning


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're in the deep end man!
Well if you ever decide to get rid of a few, post em' on here.
I'm sure some of us puffers wouldn't mind taking them off your hands :tu


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

One word... stealth!


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Sounds like you're in the deep end man!
> Well if you ever decide to get rid of a few, post em' on here.
> I'm sure some of us puffers wouldn't mind taking them off your hands :tu


+1 haha i wouldnt mind takin em off of your hands either lol me and my friend each only have 1


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Just because she said it doesn't make it so. :nono:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Offer to buy your wife some shoes or something from Victoria Secret. Thats how I keep the peace at my house. She never says no to any of those suggestions.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Offer to buy your wife some shoes or something from Victoria Secret. Thats how I keep the peace at my house. She never says no to any of those suggestions.


You my man...are a genius! :hail:

I knew there was a good reason why you're a mod


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

You know, when you smoke a cigar it's gone for good.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you sir Jason are in some deep kimchee if she founds out bout that new pipe you ordered.
you better take her out for dinner, give her roses, chocolate, and some loving.....ahem 
troy


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

My wife would be suspicious if I offered shoes...she would see through that!

I have said before I am a Meer smoker, so other than a few specially prized briars I can see letting some of them slip away to new homes. I have several Savinelli's, a few Maestro de Pajas, and some nice Neerups that could find new homes.

I will start the process of "culling the herd"


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

So make an elaborate show of selling some pipes that you've never really taken a liking to, then take that money and go buy some new pipes! Make sure she see's the first action and make sure she isn't around during the second part...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahhaahahahahhaa!!
:lol:

I'm really enjoying this! ound:



:clap2:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Granger said:


> My wife would be suspicious if I offered shoes...she would see through that!
> 
> I have said before I am a Meer smoker, so other than a few specially prized briars I can see letting some of them slip away to new homes. I have several Savinelli's, a few Maestro de Pajas, and some nice Neerups that could find new homes.
> 
> I will start the process of "culling the herd"


Can you wait to do this until I get my 90 days and get paid? That way you can transfer some of the wife rage over to me:crutch:!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I am looking for my next pipe presently. I will be watching the B/S/T Forum, maybe I have a new home for part of your herd.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting in that us guys who have taken up the habit of pipes or cigars tend to shrink when our other half takes notice of something they know is important to us. My wife gets very interested when the package shows up and there is cigars in there and that is when the "discussion" starts about my habit. Usually it goes this way...."So, more cigars, huh?" 
"Yes, more cigars." "You don't have enough?" "Nope, not nearly enough." "When is enough...enough?" "Never."

I finally started on my explanation without going down the tit for tat road and just said..."You know something..this is something that is very important to me because it reduces anxiety and stress in my life and would you prefer that I start taking medications that alter my behaviors like prozac, luvox, xanax and have a ton of pills filter thru my liver and probably shorten my life because of so many chemicals that have been proven to potentially cause cancers because of long term use...or maybe start drinking mass quantities of booze instead of just sitting down and enjoying a cigar that reduces my blood pressure and makes me contemplate the joys of living with you and having a good home to live in...learning how to be greatful and appreciative for what I've been blessed with? To look at simple things in life that I've glossed over because I was too busy running around worrying about things I have no control over and taking medications for an upset stomach possibly turning into an ulcer? Have you noticed that I don't have to take those anymore,,that my B/P is now normal and my disposition is remarkably where it needs to be without me being 'short' with you? Remember that the diamond ring on your finger costs more than all the cigars I could purchase in the next two lifetimes and how you appreciated it more than words could say when I gave that to you and all you wanted to do when you accepted it was that you wanted me to be happy and share the rest of our lives together? It was at that moment she looked at me...took a breath and just said... BS! So...I ordered another box of cigars and life goes on.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Interesting in that us guys who have taken up the habit of pipes or cigars tend to shrink when our other half takes notice of something they know is important to us. My wife gets very interested when the package shows up and there is cigars in there and that is when the "discussion" starts about my habit. Usually it goes this way...."So, more cigars, huh?"
> "Yes, more cigars." "You don't have enough?" "Nope, not nearly enough." "When is enough...enough?" "Never."
> 
> I finally started on my explanation without going down the tit for tat road and just said..."You know something..this is something that is very important to me because it reduces anxiety and stress in my life and would you prefer that I start taking medications that alter my behaviors like prozac, luvox, xanax and have a ton of pills filter thru my liver and probably shorten my life because of so many chemicals that have been proven to potentially cause cancers because of long term use...or maybe start drinking mass quantities of booze instead of just sitting down and enjoying a cigar that reduces my blood pressure and makes me contemplate the joys of living with you and having a good home to live in...learning how to be greatful and appreciative for what I've been blessed with? To look at simple things in life that I've glossed over because I was too busy running around worrying about things I have no control over and taking medications for an upset stomach possibly turning into an ulcer? Have you noticed that I don't have to take those anymore,,that my B/P is now normal and my disposition is remarkably where it needs to be without me being 'short' with you? Remember that the diamond ring on your finger costs more than all the cigars I could purchase in the next two lifetimes and how you appreciated it more than words could say when I gave that to you and all you wanted to do when you accepted it was that you wanted me to be happy and share the rest of our lives together? It was at that moment she looked at me...took a breath and just said... BS! So...I ordered another box of cigars and life goes on.


:rotfl: Well said Gary. I loved the last bit.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It's too late now, but the trick is to find a woman with her own obsession.


----------



## drmikenz (Aug 23, 2010)

i read on a forum post somewhere that this mans greatest fear was that after he died his wife would sell his fountain pen collection for the amount he told her he'd paid for them


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> It's too late now, but the trick is to find a woman with her own obsession.


No trick to that, unless you are married to the Amish or a Quaker, I think any woman alive will have a healthy interest in shopping for something-or-other.

My wife enjoys purses and handbags. Any of you in the same boat will understand the price-difference between handbags/shoes and typical pipes...

I am fortunate to have a Man-Cave, she has her office and walk-in closet. She doesn't have any interest in what I keep in my space and I am afraid to go in her closet...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I say it may be time to find another wife :tease:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Interesting in that us guys who have taken up the habit of pipes or cigars tend to shrink when our other half takes notice of something they know is important to us. My wife gets very interested when the package shows up and there is cigars in there and that is when the "discussion" starts about my habit. Usually it goes this way...."So, more cigars, huh?"
> "Yes, more cigars." "You don't have enough?" "Nope, not nearly enough." "When is enough...enough?" "Never."
> 
> I finally started on my explanation without going down the tit for tat road and just said..."You know something..this is something that is very important to me because it reduces anxiety and stress in my life *and would you prefer that I start taking medications that alter my behaviors like prozac, luvox, xanax and have a ton of pills filter thru my liver and probably shorten my life because of so many chemicals that have been proven to potentially cause cancers because of long term use*...or maybe start drinking mass quantities of booze instead of just sitting down and enjoying a cigar that reduces my blood pressure and makes me contemplate the joys of living with you and having a good home to live in...learning how to be greatful and appreciative for what I've been blessed with? To look at simple things in life that I've glossed over because I was too busy running around worrying about things I have no control over and taking medications for an upset stomach possibly turning into an ulcer? Have you noticed that I don't have to take those anymore,,that my B/P is now normal and my disposition is remarkably where it needs to be without me being 'short' with you? Remember that the diamond ring on your finger costs more than all the cigars I could purchase in the next two lifetimes and how you appreciated it more than words could say when I gave that to you and all you wanted to do when you accepted it was that you wanted me to be happy and share the rest of our lives together? It was at that moment she looked at me...took a breath and just said... BS! So...I ordered another box of cigars and life goes on.


No offense, but that's not the best supporting evidence when arguing for continued tobacco use! I like my pipes and cigars as much, or more, than the next guy -- but it takes a set of brass ones to argue along those lines. I do think you're right on about the stress reducing factor, though.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

drmikenz said:


> i read on a forum post somewhere that this mans greatest fear was that after he died his wife would sell his fountain pen collection for the amount he told her he'd paid for them


LOL!!!! Wowser that was funny.



MarkC said:


> It's too late now, but the trick is to find a woman with her own obsession.


Now see, that isn't a trick, that is a DANGEROUS animal to feed. Show me a woman with an obsession and I'll show you that the sky is blue. The trick is how to not _feed_ that obsession...

Gary - nice post bud! But you forgot to mention how much she spent on shoes/pool/office/closet...  Women - love them to death.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Offer to buy your wife some shoes or something from Victoria Secret. Thats how I keep the peace at my house. She never says no to any of those suggestions.


This sounds about right. That's how my significant other and I handle it.

"I'm going to grab this pipe ..."

"What?"

"Huh? Nothing. Want to go out to dinner tonight hun?"

:twisted:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> No offense, but that's not the best supporting evidence when arguing for continued tobacco use! I like my pipes and cigars as much, or more, than the next guy -- but it takes a set of brass ones to argue along those lines. I do think you're right on about the stress reducing factor, though.


*So you think I should have told her to STFU instead and not discuss anything? Makes me think that some marriages aren't really marriages but just rental property. You're not really advocating that one should bring the brass ones out and throw em around...right? Tobacco use does indeed reduce stress as medical evidence has shown it does in a lot of cases. *



Turtle said:


> Gary - nice post bud! But you forgot to mention how much she spent on shoes/pool/office/closet...  Women - love them to death.


*Ha ha,,,I have mentioned that in other posts and that column that totals the final amount will never be added up as it's a continual shopping spree. Shopping for her cigars and travel for me. Somehow it all evens out and I don't have to go look for my "brass ones" to throw around. Diplomacy still works at times.:nod:*


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Cigary said:


> *So you think I should have told her to STFU instead and not discuss anything? Makes me think that some marriages aren't really marriages but just rental property. You're not really advocating that one should bring the brass ones out and throw em around...right? Tobacco use does indeed reduce stress as medical evidence has shown it does in a lot of cases. *


Oh, please. Take a closer look. When I quoted you, I bolded these words:

"and would you prefer that I start taking medications that alter my behaviors like prozac, luvox, xanax and have a ton of pills filter thru my liver and probably shorten my life because of so many chemicals that have been proven to potentially cause cancers because of long term use"

My comment was directed towards the fact that it's stupid to say you're not going to take pharmaceuticals that may cause cancer, and instead will enjoy tobacco -- which clearly can and does cause cancer, even when not inhaled.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> Oh, please. Take a closer look. When I quoted you, I bolded these words:
> 
> "and would you prefer that I start taking medications that alter my behaviors like prozac, luvox, xanax and have a ton of pills filter thru my liver and probably shorten my life because of so many chemicals that have been proven to potentially cause cancers because of long term use"
> 
> My comment was directed towards the fact that it's stupid to say you're not going to take pharmaceuticals that may cause cancer, and instead will enjoy tobacco -- which clearly can and does cause cancer, even when not inhaled.












Take a chill pill my friend...you're obviously looking to measure Johnsons here. *it's stupid to say you're not going to take pharmaceuticals that may cause cancer...*

Go bait some other newbie that can see thru your smoke screen of a post.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't care less. Enjoy your reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Well...I hate to admit this...but, she is right...to a point.

I counted my pipes this morning. I went through all the boxes, all the drawers, all the hidey holes.

The following comment is not attempting to brag; I am admitting I am a sick sick man. I think I may be the Pipe version of a hoarder!

First off, let me talk about my "Smoking Pipes." I have some Meers that I smoke daily this includes 2 BC Calabash Gourds that get a LOT of work, because I try to smoke one of those per night when reading. Total:14

Second, are the "working pipes" that I use in the yard. There are some Briars but mostly Cobs in MM's "The General"
Total Briar: 7
Total Cob: 24 (In my defense only about 5 have seen action, I bought this from a going out of buisness tobacco store and they are in a box waiting their turn)

Then I have the "Occasional Pipes." I have both Meers and Briars in this. These pipes see action about once or twice a year each. Some of these were part of my daily rotation and feel out to a newer pipe (I am now up to 3 filtered Meers with a 4th on the way so I will be pushing something out for it)
Total Meer: 25
Total Briar: 22 (This includes a nice self made 7 Day set of Savinelli Dry System pipes).

Next come the "One Timers" Usually gifts from people, or a pipe that caught my fancy, that I bough and smoked once (maybe a little more) then put it in the drawer. 
Total Briar: 39
Total Meer: 26

Then there are the "Looking at Pipes" Mostly Meers that I have to display. Figures, special designs, etc. I do have a few things, like some Vauen LotR pipes, some Petersons, and a Freehand Cob that are display pieces. There are also some Regimental/Porcelain pipes I inherited
Total Briar: 11
Total Meer: 22
Total Porcelain: 9

Next to last...the novelty pipes. You know, the Quiet Comrade, Kirsten, Falcon, pipe stone, radiator, Barlett Pipe, and every other weird thing you have bought just because it looked neat. I am ashamed of how many of these I have
Total Novelty: 14

Last...everything else. Dr. Grabows, Medicos, Yello Bole's, basket pipes...mostly pipes I bought from tobacco shops or drug stores when I was without a pipe, or wanted a bang around. I travel to Gatlinburg every year several times and I always buy a pipe from Richard at the Gatlin Burlier (Mostly his house pipes in Briar, but also got some NICE meers from him but they are counted above). Also, a bunch came from the same sale that got me those cobs
Shocking number of random briar pipes: 29

So, for those playing along at home...
Total Meer:87
Total Briar:108
Total Porcelain: 9
Total Cob: 24
Total Novelty/Metal:14

Total Pipes: 242.

Most of these see little action, so after a LOT of soul searching here is what I am going to do. The Meers stay! The porcelain are heirlooms. I plan to pick my favorite few Briars (including Dad's Triple B), say about 10, and keep all the Cobs.

Everything else..MUST GO! I figure I will be getting rid of somewhere around 130-140 pipes. Now, I will be giving away a lot of them. My briars are not top dollar and I don't see any point in trying to sell a $20 grabow to someone online. Most of that number will be given away to friends or family. 

But at the end of the day I could sell quite a few.

I may post some here to see if some of you young puffers want to expand your collections. I would like to see them go to good homes


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

jason your passed sick with the pipes, I hate to think how big your stash of tobacco is heheh
troy


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

Granger said:


> Well...I hate to admit this...but, she is right...to a point.
> 
> I counted my pipes this morning. I went through all the boxes, all the drawers, all the hidey holes.
> 
> ...


i could only dream of owning that many, and also I could provide comfort and love to one of your pipes haha or 100 of them lol


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wow Jason 242 Pipes--man how do you pick out the one you will smoke next. You could be Blind Folded and reach out anywhere in the room or "Abode" that your pipes are to grab one and fulfill your Dream Bowl.

PM sent!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jason.... 242 counts as "One hell of a Collection":first:


And you have one special lady if she didn't say anything UNTIL you got to 242!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> Jason.... 242 counts as "One hell of a Collection":first:
> 
> And you have one special lady if she didn't say anything UNTIL you got to 242!


She is special...and she loves the pipe smoking.

She enjoys the smell of my Latakia Blends!

The reason she got onto my pipes is partially due to a recent death in her family. Her only sister was 28 years older than her, and passed away about a month ago. We had to go clean out her house...and she was a major pack rat! In the time since my wife has been on a "Clean out the Crap" mission at our house. She called the kids and said "Come get it by this date or its going to Goodwill."

I thought my Pipe Den would be immune...Alas, it was not!

Now, don't get greedy, but I am going to gather some of my plainer pipes that wouldn't be worth Ebaying and see if any young pipers here want a few.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

laloin said:


> jason your passed sick with the pipes, I hate to think how big your stash of tobacco is heheh
> troy


Well, I admit that almost everything I buy...I buy two. One to try and one to Jar Up for the future.

I have a cabinet built for that...it is about 95% full...so I am reaching my limit!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Wow Jason 242 Pipes--man how do you pick out the one you will smoke next. You could be Blind Folded and reach out anywhere in the room or "Abode" that your pipes are to grab one and fulfill your Dream Bowl.
> 
> PM sent!


I have two racks of 7 each that sit on my end tables with my favorite Meers. Then the BC Calabashes sit in a rack I had made for them. I smoke from those. I only go out of those into the others when I get an itch, or if we travel.

I mentioned my wife is a pipe lover. Let me brag on my special lady. About 10 years ago I was away from home for 8 weeks. I was doing research while the wife and kids stayed home (I used to be a college professor, now I teach high school...the pay is about double and I wanted to spend 10 years in the State System to get vested in the retirement plan).

Well, when I got back home my wife had a present...the Pipe Den of my dreams. Just off our bedroom connected by a short covered walk is the ROOM! It is a man cave to end all man caves! Not huge, but it contains a sofa, two large chairs, a desk and computer, bookshelves, bathroom, kitchenette (it has a microwave, fridge, and sink), and a TV with surround sound. Just outside on the walk is the Grill.

Heck it even has a commercial grade air purification system and its own Air/Heat system. Now, I know, she did this partially to keep me from smoking in the house, but also she wanted me to have my own space to do with as I will.

Funny thing...she always wants to watch TV in there with me so she can smell my smoke and sit on the comfy couch. When the kids visit we somehow all wind up out there instead of in the larger family room inside.

Oh yes, I live the sweet life!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Jason,

Sounds like you are living large  And you have a keeper for a wife  242 pipes though LOL You are closer to 365 then not.. May as well keep going and have a pipe for every day <G>

I lucked into my wife loving the Latakia blends as well... But she thinks most of the Va's and Va/Pers smell weird??

So I smoke all of the tobacco's alone at first... then the ones I think she will like I smoke with her and get her input so I have the Wife Approved blends and the smoke alone blends  Works out pretty good.

I can now smoke in the basement in my shop and the new media room I built downstairs and she bought me my beautiful Baki meer to smoke down there <G> And I can see why you have so many meers now.

I still need to get through some of my mess of open stuff so I can open the Sugar Barrell and try it... SSSOO many blends to try still ARGH!!!!!! 
Mike


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow Granger,

That is a heck of a collection, imagine how many you would have accumulated if the laws allow us to smoke indoors and at work...

Speaking of work, too bad you can't hand-out some pipes at your place of work to get some beginners started in tobacco smoking.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Jason-


> Well, when I got back home my wife had a present...the Pipe Den of my dreams. Just off our bedroom connected by a short covered walk is the ROOM! It is a man cave to end all man caves! Not huge, but it contains a sofa, two large chairs, a desk and computer, bookshelves, bathroom, kitchenette (it has a microwave, fridge, and sink), and a TV with surround sound. Just outside on the walk is the Grill.
> 
> Heck it even has a commercial grade air purification system and its own Air/Heat system. Now, I know, she did this partially to keep me from smoking in the house, but also she wanted me to have my own space to do with as I will.
> 
> ...


That......... is a beautiful thing!

Congratulations Jason! :high5:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

The sweet life, indeed!

Let us know if/when you start the culling. I am in desperate need of a pipe (or two)!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

CWL said:


> Wow Granger,
> 
> That is a heck of a collection, imagine how many you would have accumulated if the laws allow us to smoke indoors and at work...
> 
> Speaking of work, too bad you can't hand-out some pipes at your place of work to get some beginners started in tobacco smoking.


In my years of College teaching I had gotten VERY lucky. The school did not get rid of indoor smoking until the year before I left...and I smoked in my office until the day I left. My department chair would send me a letter once a week reminding me of the policy, and I would drop it into my circular file.

Oddly I only kept a 6 pipe rack in my office and a single tobacco Jar. My usual smoke back then was Stokeybye Black Truffle, which is a very mild aromatic, or I would smoke tobacco bought to try (You may have figured out that I buy just about anything I can get my hands on to try it).

My office building was a nice two blocks from the Tobacconist which for all the years I worked there was a REAL tobacco shop. It closed down a few years after I left that job, now all we have in town are DISCOUNT TOBACCO OUTLETS that sell cigarettes and bags of things like Smoker's Pride, 4 Aces, and Southern Pride...not even any of the good OTC brands.

It was very common for me to spread the disease to college aged kids I was advising by asking them to walk with me while we talked. I would walk and talk and wind up at the Tobacco Shop. Often our conversations turned from Dissertations to Tobacco, and many a young man walked out with his own started kit. The College even had a Pipe Circle Club until the Powers that Be decided that the University could not have an official Club that celebrated Tobacco.

Forced underground they began to meet once week at the Tobacconist to buy, smoke, and share. The cigar boom had passed this little college tobacconist by, and I often think this little burst of pipery kept him open. Not in dollars, because he told me in his last years 90% of his business was in Cigarettes, but because he enjoyed being a tobacconist and dealing with customers who came in to talk tobacco and everything else. After the College got more restrictive on smoking and the city passed an ordinance (with a HEFTY FINE) that outlawed smoking in commercial structures he told me he was going to close because all the fun of his job was gone...he was basically a cigarette shop to a bunch of college kids.

Man..sorry for the tangent!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Wow, that is an impressive collection!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I noticed reading all the post that you "ALSO" like "Sugar Barrel". What a coincidence that ---LOL---I also love the stuff. It was the favorite all the time smoke that really took me by the arm. Now if I could get the wife to smoke a pipe. She partakes in a cigar once in a while and told her she doesn't know what she's missing. Maybe some more sugar Barrel for her to try.

Thanks for the cruise down memory lane. This is what its all about....:mrgreen:



Granger said:


> I have two racks of 7 each that sit on my end tables with my favorite Meers. Then the BC Calabashes sit in a rack I had made for them. I smoke from those. I only go out of those into the others when I get an itch, or if we travel.
> 
> I mentioned my wife is a pipe lover. Let me brag on my special lady. About 10 years ago I was away from home for 8 weeks. I was doing research while the wife and kids stayed home (I used to be a college professor, now I teach high school...the pay is about double and I wanted to spend 10 years in the State System to get vested in the retirement plan).
> 
> ...


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> I noticed reading all the post that you "ALSO" like "Sugar Barrel". What a coincidence that ---LOL---I also love the stuff. It was the favorite all the time smoke that really took me by the arm. Now if I could get the wife to smoke a pipe. She partakes in a cigar once in a while and told her she doesn't know what she's missing. Maybe some more sugar Barrel for her to try.
> 
> Thanks for the cruise down memory lane. This is what its all about....:mrgreen:


I don't know if you read my story about, but I got introduced to Sugar Barrel not to long ago, and it just dug its claws into me. I love EVERY Bowl I smoke...and even thought I have dozens of varieites sitting here...I keep reaching for it. I cannot figure out why...but it satisfies me like no other smoke.

Don't get me wrong, I am puffing away on some Frog Morton On The Town right now...and I just finished some Sunset Rum from Smokezy not long ago...but I did have two bowls of SB today.


----------



## SSGpiper (May 2, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Interesting in that us guys who have taken up the habit of pipes or cigars tend to shrink when our other half takes notice of something they know is important to us. My wife gets very interested when the package shows up and there is cigars in there and that is when the "discussion" starts about my habit. Usually it goes this way...."So, more cigars, huh?"
> "Yes, more cigars." "You don't have enough?" "Nope, not nearly enough." "When is enough...enough?" "Never."...
> 
> ...It was at that moment she looked at me...took a breath and just said... BS! So...I ordered another box of cigars and life goes on.


ROFLMAO that is too funny!!

Hmmm, my wife reads this forum. What I meant to say was... :tape:


----------



## SSGpiper (May 2, 2010)

Granger said:


> Well...I hate to admit this...but, she is right...to a point.
> 
> Total Pipes: 242.
> 
> ...


First let me say that you have more money's worth of pipes than the GNP of some third world countries.

That said, wouldn't it just be easier (and more fun) to buy a mere 123 more pipes so you have one for each day of the year? That way, you can go a whole year without cleaning any pipes and they would get suitable rest time between smokes. :gossip:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Granger said:


> My office building was a nice two blocks from the Tobacconist which for all the years I worked there was a REAL tobacco shop. It closed down a few years after I left that job...


I'm not surprised; without you coming in every day, they just couldn't hack it.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I'm not surprised; without you coming in every day, they just couldn't hack it.


Until he passed away that is what he always said, "I just couldn't afford to stay open once Jason wasn't coming in twice a day...and bringing a new customer each time!"

When I talk to former students the conversation usually revolves around their research and pipe smoking. I have probably started dozens of pipe smokers on the way.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've read and heard many good things about the "Frog" and is on my list of "To Try" -- I always look forward to my bowls of SB and like you can't put the stuff down. Another one as you say has "dug it's claws" into me is the M B Vanilla Creme. If you have yet to try it you should. Waiting on a few things right now to get myself back on track but when I am able I will differently buy a Barrel and a Bucket of MB Vanilla Creme. This is what I was afraid of when I got into pipe smoking.

Oh The PAIN!



Granger said:


> I don't know if you read my story about,*( I Did )* but I got introduced to Sugar Barrel not to long ago, and it just dug its claws into me. I love EVERY Bowl I smoke...and even thought I have dozens of varieites sitting here...I keep reaching for it. I cannot figure out why...but *it satisfies me like no other smoke*.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am puffing away on some Frog Morton On The Town right now...and I just finished some Sunset Rum from Smokezy not long ago...but I did have two bowls of SB today.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> I've read and heard many good things about the "Frog" and is on my list of "To Try" -- I always look forward to my bowls of SB and like you can't put the stuff down. Another one as you say has "dug it's claws" into me is the M B Vanilla Creme. If you have yet to try it you should. Waiting on a few things right now to get myself back on track but when I am able I will differently buy a Barrel and a Bucket of MB Vanilla Creme. This is what I was afraid of when I got into pipe smoking.
> 
> Oh The PAIN!


Since you like SB as much as I do...I ordered a tin of this tonight...I'll see what it does for me.

I don't think she will notice a little more


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

never tried SB, might buy a packet of the stuff to try, I enjoy MacB Vanilla cream loose cut, but everything smells of vanilla not to mention the ghosting you get, that why I have a deicated cob for vanilla cream.
haven't tried the vanilla cream flake from MacB, but I am planning a rather large order hehe
troy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Granger said:


> Since you like SB as much as I do...I ordered a tin of this tonight...I'll see what it does for me.
> 
> *I don't think she will notice a little more*


*Funny, I was thinking the same thing about my wife* :smoke2:you my friend are in for a treat.



laloin said:


> never tried SB, might buy a packet of the stuff to try, I enjoy MacB Vanilla cream loose cut, but everything smells of vanilla not to mention the ghosting you get, that why I have a deicated cob for vanilla cream.
> *haven't tried the vanilla cream flake from MacB*, but I am planning a rather large order hehe
> troy


I like the Sugar Barrel or the loose cut M B Vanilla Creme and always look forward to smoking a bowl relaxing outside / inside, on the PC or while walking the dog . Being a NPS I've yet to try and just learned from your post there is a "Flake" and wonder how this will taste. The loose cut VC and the SB were the ones that grabbed me and held on to me.
I like it!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Granger,

Your wife's complaint reads to me like you have too many pipes only because they are all over the house. Your process is simple (theoretically, at least): Find a place for them that isn't where she will run into them all the time.

I had a similar problem when I was married. The only hobby/collection I own that takes up more space than pipe stuff is my collection of recorded music. I own an obscene amount, as I started collecting in 1971. The solution? We needed a new house and I made sure I had a basement put in. My stuff went down there, out of sight. That put it out of mind for her.

Pipes take up less room than vinyl LP's, etc. Find ONE spot for all your pipe stuff, in a "man cave" if possible, i.e a room where the mrs doesn't wander into. Problem solved. 

I probably shouldn't tell you how my situation ended, with her ultimately divorcing me and getting the house WITH the basement.  But all's well that end's well - I still have every piece of both collections and no resultant nagging. I am a happy man. lol


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a collection obsession - so much so that I have many many pipes, pens, watches etc that I don't use, far far more that I actually need. These all accumulate over the years and it got to a point where it became silly.

So I sold a bunch of pens, watches and pipes and was surprised how much money I ended up with. Enough to get me into this!


----------

